# My new MF enlarging lens...



## oriecat (Feb 29, 2004)

... is a piece of crap.   Look at all the damn dust, and it's all inside the elements!  I don't know if I should look into having it cleaned, or just buy a new one...


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 1, 2004)

Umm Orie.. the dust on a lens wouldn't show up on a print.  It would hava to be on the same plane as the negative to be in focus enough to show up on a print.  Dust could cause some soft areas on the print but not defined dust like that.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I thought too, voodoo, but there it is.  My negative was totally clean.  I can see the big speck inside the elements.  I noticed that it was less visible when I had the iris full open to focus, but it came more into view when I stopped down for exposure, and much more printed out than was even viewable on the easel.  Damn depth of field...  I may try reprinting it at f/5.6 just to compare...


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 1, 2004)

Try printing another negative and see if the dust is in the same place.  I find that no matter how clean my negatives are I still see some dust.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 1, 2004)

It's probably a little of both.  I had a dirty 135mm Omegar that showed lens dust on the prints, and it's really hard to get all the dust off the negs.  Besides dust on the neg and in the enlarger lens you may have dust on your condensors (if you are using a condensor enlarger that is).  It can also be mineral deposits on the film from the water; always use plenty of photo-flo (brand name or DIY).

The first thing I noticed when moving to MF and LF was how much it makes dust, and other crud, more noticable.  Somehow it all hides in the grain and increased enlargement ratios of 35mm.  Cleanliness in the darkroom becomes much more important.

Anyway, if you really find that it is the lens then considering the price of used enlarger lenses, I have to think that it's cheaper just to get another one.  Look for an El Nikkor or Schneider Componon with a return policy, and email the seller and tell them that you are specifically concerned with getting a clean lens.


----------



## paul rond (Mar 3, 2004)

Enlarger lenses are very simple lenses and are very easy to clean yourself. The elements come right out once the ring is removed and then use some plain old windex and a Bounty paper towel. Bounty is made of rag and is perfect for this work. Be sure to wash your hands of oils, I lke to use dish soap for that. Once you have the dust off the glass blow the lint off with your air gun, replace the rings and you are done.


----------



## TheProf (Mar 24, 2004)

Ahhh no dont use Windex if your lens is muti coated which most are you can damage the coating use lens cleaning solution.


----------



## paul rond (Mar 25, 2004)

Coatings on lenses aren't afected by windex at all. The only thing that will etch a coating is an acid bath.


----------



## TheProf (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmmm I heard that the Alchol in windex can damage the coating,  maybe im wrong?


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

I can't find anything official, but I see a lot of people saying that amonia and acid based cleaners can harm the lens. I don't know what that's based on, though. It could be a meme and they are all just quoting each other. It's probably best to play it safe and use an actual lens cleaner.


----------



## havoc (Mar 26, 2004)

Well lens cleaner has methanol in it which is like an alcohol. It should be fine.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 26, 2004)

When I was selling camera gear the Nikon rep told us that standard window cleaner was not recommended for cleaning Nikon lenses (and I assume other brands too). 

I just breath on the lenses myself, and use a clean cotton cloth.


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I just breath on the lenses myself, and use a clean cotton cloth.


I think that might be worse than the acid bath for some people.


----------



## aggiezach (Mar 26, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Funny!  :LOL:


----------



## paul rond (Mar 27, 2004)

Methanol, used as dry gas for the car, is alochol and is safe to use on lenses. It doesn't leave any residue, just be sure not to use rubbing alcohol as it contains oil. Many professional repair shops use naptha or plain old lighter fluid to clean lenses for it's fast evaporation and absolutely no residue. 

Over 35 years of shooting and camera repair I have never lost a coating yet to alcohol except the time I was drinking too much at a party and lost an entire lens, coating and all.   :shock: 

Perhaps the newer plastic lenses might be affected? I have no experiance with them at all.


----------

